# Where NOT to carry



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

OK, other than state and federal buildings, where will you NOT carry your weapon? Discuss....


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Where it is prohibited by law or the property owner, of course.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

In PA, add schools to that list. Don't know if it applies elsewhere but I think it should.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I carry whenever and wherever I am legally allowed to carry and do not carry where prohibited by law. It's pretty simple for me.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Where it is prohibited by law or the property owner, of course.


I think that covers everything. Question answered.

I suppose some people could be uncomfortable concealing in some areas where it is legal to carry. I can't imagine where or why. I can't think of anywhere I go where CCW is legal that I wouldn't carry.

:watching:


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll just add places that post and the Post Office. Businesses that post I try not to patronize and if I get a chance to meet the owner, I hand them one of these (front and back).......










Now I don't feel I HAVE to carry everywhere I go. When I plan my errands, I plan them accordingly (like when I have to go the Post Office). I also consider the weather, clothing options and concealability and such based on the previous. I do only carry where legally allowed.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't carry so I'm not totally up to speed on the laws, but aren't banks also on the no-no list in most states?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

In the swimming pool?

Seriously, I off-body-carry at work, in my soft-side brief case, under my desk. I work in shorts and a golf-shirt, in a training institute/gym.

Jeff


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> I don't carry so I'm not totally up to speed on the laws, but aren't banks also on the no-no list in most states?


Not in Michigan.

It's really going to vary by state. In MI Churches, Post Office, schools (including college dorms and such), sports arena/stadium, day care, hospital, casino, or anywhere else with 2500 or more in attendance.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Where it is prohibited by law or the property owner, of course.


+1...anywhere else, I'm usually carrying.:smt023


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Interesting thread.. as I don't currently but want to get eventually when I can get the time, my CC permit or whatever it's called here in the great battleground state of NC.

Lately I've been contemplating on where the best probability I'd actually need the weapon within reach and I keep considering picking up one of those cross-body car holsters. Mitch Rosen makes one that tactically looks cool.. basically slips on/off easy with gun pointed to bottom of driver door while you're driving. Looks like that's the spot folks would really want to be at the ready with carjackings, etc.

Luckily I don't live in a rough enough town to be overly concerned at stops, yet.. But I'm sure it's coming.

http://www.defensivecarry.com/vbull...9-mitch-rosen-counter-carjacking-holster.html


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

babs said:


> Luckily I don't live in a rough enough town to be overly concerned at stops, yet.. But I'm sure it's coming.


Probably what they said at the mall in Minnesota.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

In Ky they add places where alcohol is sold or consumed.


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll have to verify but I'm pretty sure in CO you can carry in bars and restaurants that serve alcohol but you better not have an alcoholic drink in front of you.


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

I wonder where one could find the list of laws for there state at?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BigMatt said:


> I wonder where one could find the list of laws for there state at?


http://www.handgunlaw.us/


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

jb1023 said:


> I'll have to verify but I'm pretty sure in CO you can carry in bars and restaurants that serve alcohol but you better not have an alcoholic drink in front of you.


In Texas, if the income for the bar/restaurant is 51% from alcohol sales it is illegal to carry in there.:smt033


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

OK, just found the info for CO on my local sheriffs site under the FAQ. Here is the excerpt.

"Can I carry concealed in a restaurant, bar, or other private business establishment?

Yes,

However, a person may not carry where a private property owner, private tenant, private employer or private business entity prohibits weapons.
Statute 18-12-214

However, it is unlawful to possess a firearm while under the influence of alcohol or a controlled substance."


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Joeywhat said:


> Not in Michigan.
> 
> It's really going to vary by state. In MI Churches, Post Office, schools (including college dorms and such), sports arena/stadium, day care, hospital, casino, or anywhere else with 2500 or more in attendance.


+ anywhere alcohol is served, which includes most restaurants....also movie theaters....even small ones.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

jb1023 said:


> OK, just found the info for CO on my local sheriffs site under the FAQ. Here is the excerpt.
> 
> "Can I carry concealed in a restaurant, bar, or other private business establishment?
> 
> ...


You sir are correct. :smt023

I have done about as much research as I possibly could about Colorado (which was probably wise prior to moving here). :smt023 That's one thing I like about Colorado, that you can carry in establishments where liquor is served. I sure as hell wouldn't want to be the one to challenge the definition of "under the influence" though.  I just like the idea of being able to carry in restaurants and bars.

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I just like the idea of being able to carry in restaurants and bars.


I wish NC would adopt that. We can't carry in any place where you can purchase and consume on premises; so pretty much any type of chain restaurant is out except for fast food. Keep in mind that it's illegal to have ANY controlled substance in your bloodstream here while carrying, so the no bar/restaurant carry is pretty much overkill.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> I wish NC would adopt that. We can't carry in any place where you can purchase and consume on premises; so pretty much any type of chain restaurant is out except for fast food. Keep in mind that it's illegal to have ANY controlled substance in your bloodstream here while carrying, so the no bar/restaurant carry is pretty much overkill.


Exactly what I was thinking, that's part of the reason I liked Colorado. :smt023 I think it's ridiculous that I wouldn't be able to go to an Outback or Texas Roadhouse to have my dinner while carrying my weapon. I am a person that eats out _a lot_, so this was important to me (how stupid does that sound?). :smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Fred40 said:


> + anywhere alcohol is served, which includes most restaurants....also movie theaters....even small ones.


You can carry in any establishment where 50% or less of the income is based on liquor served by the glass. This means applebees is GTG, a sports bar isn't. My CPL instructor put it nicely: if the food menu is only one page, you can't carry there.

You can also carry in theatres, assuming seating is 2500 or less.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> In Ky they add places where alcohol is sold or consumed.


See KRS 237.110 16e. Specifically only the areas of such places where the primary purpose is consumption of alcohol; i.e. restaurants should be OK, bars are not.

http://www.lrc.ky.gov/krs/237-00/110.PDF

KRS 237.110 16 is a complete list of places where it's prohibited to carry, also including:
* Access-controlled areas of airports
* Schools
* Daycare centers except with permission of school authorities

KG


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Bars & Restaurants in Texas: if I'm not mistaken, you can legally carry in any of these establishments even if their sales is 51% alcohol, UNLESS, the establishment has the "PROPER LEGAL SIGN" informing the customers that their sales is 51% alcohol OR there is a sign (again it should be the legal sign) saying that concealed HG are not permitted.

You can even carry inside a liquer store, WHY, because the law defines the 51% as "consumed".


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

dovehunter said:


> Bars & Restaurants in Texas: if I'm not mistaken, you can legally carry in any of these establishments even if their sales is 51% alcohol, UNLESS, the establishment has the "PROPER LEGAL SIGN" informing the customers that their sales is 51% alcohol OR there is a sign (again it should be the legal sign) saying that concealed HG are not permitted.
> 
> You can even carry inside a liquer store, WHY, because the law defines the 51% as "consumed".


You better re-read your Texas manual on where you can and cannot carry, this is straight from the manual section 46.03:

"The law also specifically prohibits handguns from businesses where alcohol is sold if more than half of their revenue is from the sale of alcohol for on premises consumption, ..."

No bars, I think 51% is more than half of the revenue. The key here is "on premises consumption". Just my .02.:smt023


----------



## ghost stang (Sep 22, 2008)

dovehunter said:


> Bars & Restaurants in Texas: if I'm not mistaken, you can legally carry in any of these establishments even if their sales is 51% alcohol, UNLESS, the establishment has the "PROPER LEGAL SIGN" informing the customers that their sales is 51% alcohol OR there is a sign (again it should be the legal sign) saying that concealed HG are not permitted.
> 
> You can even carry inside a liquer store, WHY, because the law defines the 51% as "consumed".


Liquor stores in NC are state owned which falls under no carry.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

tekhead1219 said:


> You better re-read your Texas manual on where you can and cannot carry, this is straight from the manual section 46.03:
> 
> "The law also specifically prohibits handguns from businesses where alcohol is sold if more than half of their revenue is from the sale of alcohol for on premises consumption, ..."
> 
> No bars, I think 51% is more than half of the revenue. The key here is "on premises consumption". Just my .02.:smt023


I have read it have renewed my CHL 3 times. The statement is true "ONLY" if there is a sign notifying you as a CHL holder that their business consist of 51% of consumption of alcohol. Ask your trainer or better still, ask the DPS. "The Sign" should be there or else you would not know if it falls on the 51% category. Good example is Hooters. If you enter the place, you would think that it's business is 51% alcohol, well it's not and they do not have a sign either.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

dovehunter said:


> .... "The Sign" should be there or else you would not know if it falls on the 51% category. Good example is Hooters. If you enter the place, you would think that it's business is 51% alcohol, well it's not and they do not have a sign either.


What sign?? The only sign that is in the manual is the 30.06 sign. I could not find anything in the CHL manual about an establishment having to legally notify anyone that their business is 51% on premise consumption of alcohol. Please post where the legality of that is so I do not lead someone in the wrong direction.:smt023


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Tek,
Are you a CHL holder in Texas? If you are go to a 51% establishment and you will see the "Legal sign" that informs a customer that they are 51%. If you are a CHL holder in Texas, I'm surprised that your instructor did not tell you about this or showed it to you in class. This was a question that was asked everytime I had to renew my license. 

On another subject, if you have renewed your license 3 times, which I have, you do not have to take any exams, just have it signed/notorized/pictures/finger print and send it back to DPS.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

dovehunter said:


> Tek,
> Are you a CHL holder in Texas? If you are go to a 51% establishment and you will see the "Legal sign" that informs a customer that they are 51%. If you are a CHL holder in Texas, I'm surprised that your instructor did not tell you about this or showed it to you in class. This was a question that was asked everytime I had to renew my license.
> 
> On another subject, if you have renewed your license 3 times, which I have, you do not have to take any exams, just have it signed/notorized/pictures/finger print and send it back to DPS.


Yes, I am a CHL holder in Tx. Have been for about 1 1/2 yrs. I'm not an old pro at this, so, again I ask you to tell me where in the manual it states that. The instructor told us that everything we need to know is in the manual (of course, subject to interpretation by the arresting officer). There is no 30.06 sign posted at the hospital entrance, but, it states in the manual that it is illegal to carry there also. I just want to know what the "Legal Sign" looks like and says. I haven't seen one yet and I've been in a lot of places that are like that. I especially pay attention so I don't take the chance of getting revoked. If it's questionable, I don't go in when I'm carrying or I lock it up. I'm not disputing you, just wanting to know.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Tek,

The manual you are reading from is no longer valid or is an older version. Hospitals used to be covered, NO LONGER unless they have a "sign" saying that you can not carry. Ask the DPS for newer version or go to the DPS sight and you can see all the signs I'm talking about. Those signs should have been covered by you instructor. In fact, it was even part of the test. If I were you, I would ask a refund from him.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

dovehunter said:


> Tek,
> 
> The manual you are reading from is no longer valid or is an older version. Hospitals used to be covered, NO LONGER unless they have a "sign" saying that you can not carry. Ask the DPS for newer version or go to the DPS sight and you can see all the signs I'm talking about. Those signs should have been covered by you instructor. In fact, it was even part of the test. If I were you, I would ask a refund from him.


So the online manual from the DPS site is outdated? That's where I got my info from in the earlier post. Laws change too quick to depend on a manual that I got 1 1/2 yrs ago, that's why I went there, but, I'll take a closer look at it tonight. Thanks for the info.:smt023


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Tek,

I have an old hand book 2005-2006 edition, when I renewed my license. Under the chapter "Rights of Employers" GC 411.204 subsection c, it states "the sign required under subsections a and b must give notice.................The sign must appear in contrasting colors with block letters at least one inch in height and must include on its face the number "51" printed in solid red at least five inches in height. The sign shall be displayed in a conspicuous manner clearly visible to the public."

Like I said earlier, there has to be a sign to tell "Joe the Plumber" that the establishment is a "51%" so that Joe can't bring his gun in.

Your instructor should have shown you a copy of this sign. If he did not, next time you renew, go to a reputable one who knows or is updated with the new laws.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

dovehunter said:


> Tek,
> 
> I have an old hand book 2005-2006 edition, when I renewed my license. Under the chapter "Rights of Employers" GC 411.204 subsection c, it states "the sign required under subsections a and b must give notice.................The sign must appear in contrasting colors with block letters at least one inch in height and must include on its face the number "51" printed in solid red at least five inches in height. The sign shall be displayed in a conspicuous manner clearly visible to the public."
> 
> ...


Nope, no copy of this sign. Probably wanted to stay on the safe side and just say "51%...consumed on premises". I gave up drinking anyway so I won't be going into any bars to take the chance of a LEO's definition of it. Thanks for the info and the pointer. Appreciate it.


----------



## Double0 (Nov 17, 2008)

In the sack


----------

